

Crisis Of Confidence Could Spur Flight From US Tech - narsil
http://www.forbes.com/sites/richardstiennon/2013/06/14/crisis-of-confidence-could-spur-flight-from-us-tech/

======
snowwrestler
I think it's possible to overstate this aspect of the story. The NSA
revelations take the shine off U.S. tech, but it already shined so much
brighter than the other options.

The idea that Chinese firms will have an advantage now is laughable--everyone
knows that the Chinese government intrudes far deeper into their companies
than the NSA does into U.S. companies.

And it's a horrible fiction to pitch the ITU proceedings as some sort of
failed freedom fight. The nations behind those attempts are all known to be
much more controlling and censorious than the U.S., even taking into account
what we know now. Which why those attempts have failed so far.

